# Shipping a car back to England



## Graham Liggins (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, thank you for your reply. I wish to return my little car to the UK after 5 years, its 17 years old with onlt 17,000 miles on the clock (gen) we are selling our villa in Payia and wish to exspand on our holiday destinations in the future, we have no intention of leaving the uk.

In our experiance most people that leave the UK to start afresh in Cyprus are in their second relationship and most only last 10years before returning to the UK, in our case we celabrate our 40 anv next year. I know this all sounds very bleek, however Cyprus is a wonderfull Island but the people need to keep up with change especialy the authorities, they enjoy the extra cash it brings to them, however, resent the domination we bring with us from our diferant culture. I was in Cyprus in 1967 with the UN, before the split N S overseing the Turkish Cypriot/ Greek Cypriot dispute when each would go and give the other a bash then run back home to their village and blame the other, you can imagin who did the most bashing, then came the War 1974. Well I could go on for a long time,but I will get beck to the main point, I wish to drive or sail and part drive my car back to the UK, can you or anybody HELP.

Graham


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Graham, 
I presume your car has Cypriot plates?

This deserves a separate thread as it is a different question, so I have started a new thread for you
BabsM


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

*Cost for Customs in the Uk*

Anyone know what the charges will be from customs? The car is on Cypriot plates, and will need to be re-registered in the uk i presume


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Good point Andy! Perhaps the UK DVLA website has some info on that?


----------



## Graham Liggins (Nov 6, 2008)

*Shipping Car Back to the UK*



BabsM said:


> Hi Graham,
> I presume your car has Cypriot plates?
> 
> This deserves a separate thread as it is a different question, so I have started a new thread for you
> BabsM


Yes, had it in and out of customs for over a year, to much time and trouble, eventualy paid the £700 import duty and reg it Cypriot. 

Is it better to drive all the way back, or take the Gremaldi Ship to Salerno then drive? I take it, I must inform the gov dep of Cyprus I am taking it back to the UK, then regester it again in the UK?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Graham Liggins said:


> Yes, thank you for your reply. I wish to return my little car to the UK after 5 years, its 17 years old with onlt 17,000 miles on the clock (gen) we are selling our villa in Payia and wish to exspand on our holiday destinations in the future, we have no intention of leaving the uk.
> 
> In our experiance most people that leave the UK to start afresh in Cyprus are in their second relationship and most only last 10years before returning to the UK, in our case we celabrate our 40 anv next year. I know this all sounds very bleek, however Cyprus is a wonderfull Island but the people need to keep up with change especialy the authorities, they enjoy the extra cash it brings to them, however, resent the domination we bring with us from our diferant culture. I was in Cyprus in 1967 with the UN, before the split N S overseing the Turkish Cypriot/ Greek Cypriot dispute when each would go and give the other a bash then run back home to their village and blame the other, you can imagin who did the most bashing, then came the War 1974. Well I could go on for a long time,but I will get beck to the main point, I wish to drive or sail and part drive my car back to the UK, can you or anybody HELP.
> 
> Graham


We find your quote somewhat presumptious if not a little insensitive. It matters not whether people are in second, third or fourth relationships; what matters most is that people are trying to realise a dream, make a fresh start in a country that offers a better quality of life, relatively crime free and if your willing to, allow you to integrate with with their culture, provided you're prepared to make the effort. We might be in a second relationship, but we have that dream, even though it may have taken a bit of a bash of late with the economic downturn, causing us to reassess our finances. Don't expect to return to the UK to find it a bed of roses as unfortunately there are a number of 'thorns' higher tax, lack of respect and worst of all its 'blooming' cold and wet weather! Have a nice trip.
Chris & Andrea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> We find your quote somewhat presumptious if not a little insensitive. It matters not whether people are in second, third or fourth relationships; what matters most is that people are trying to realise a dream, make a fresh start in a country that offers a better quality of life, relatively crime free and if your willing to, allow you to integrate with with their culture, provided you're prepared to make the effort. We might be in a second relationship, but we have that dream, even though it may have taken a bit of a bash of late with the economic downturn, causing us to reassess our finances. Don't expect to return to the UK to find it a bed of roses as unfortunately there are a number of 'thorns' higher tax, lack of respect and worst of all its 'blooming' cold and wet weather! Have a nice trip.
> Chris & Andrea


Well said Chris.
It dosnt matter how many times people have been married as long as the relationship is a happy one.
I know of many couples who were in thier first marriages who came over to Cyprus to trygive their faltering relationships a new lease of life. Unfortunately it is never a solution and if your marriage is r ocky to start with moving to a new country only adds pressure which invariably seals the fate of the relationship.
We are also married the second time around and very happy. 
Veronica


----------



## Graham Liggins (Nov 6, 2008)

*Returning to the UK by Car*



Chris & Andrea said:


> We find your quote somewhat presumptious if not a little insensitive. It matters not whether people are in second, third or fourth relationships; what matters most is that people are trying to realise a dream, make a fresh start in a country that offers a better quality of life, relatively crime free and if your willing to, allow you to integrate with with their culture, provided you're prepared to make the effort. We might be in a second relationship, but we have that dream, even though it may have taken a bit of a bash of late with the economic downturn, causing us to reassess our finances. Don't expect to return to the UK to find it a bed of roses as unfortunately there are a number of 'thorns' higher tax, lack of respect and worst of all its 'blooming' cold and wet weather! Have a nice trip.
> Chris & Andrea


Chris & Andrea, I apologies for my insensativety and mean no offence. We have never lived full time on the Island, only for holiday's 2 poss 3 per year for the past 8 years, we find now the need to expand our holiday locations and only for that reason, we love Cyprus and will return. I agree with your comments regarding understanding and the need to integrate with the Cypriot culture and wish you all the best for the future.

If you still wish to give me any advice about, returning my car to the uk by road, I would be most greatfull, thank you.
Graham


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Actually we are not in a second relationship either. My husband and I have been happily married for over 34 years. And I am not sure about the resentment either. We are trying hard to integrate into a Cypriot way of life, rather than an expat one and we have met neither prejudice, nor resentment, only a genuine welcome. 

In my experience generalising is never a good idea as there are always exceptions!


----------



## mikehj (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Graham,

Since your car is registered in Cyprus and is more than 6 Months/6000KM of age then you won't have to pay any VAT, duty etc.. as it's simply being moved from one EU member state to another. The only charges you will have back in the UK are the DVLA 1st registration fee (~£100), road tax which ranges from £90-£200 on older cars and an MOT.

I looked into driving to/from Cyprus a few months ago and the only way I could find was travelling via Northern Cyprus, sailing to Turkey and then embarking on a massive voyage. I found sending the car via RoRo freight with Grimaldi via Southampton was the most economic. One note of caution though...if you do send your car this way make sure there is absolutely nothing that isn't bolted down inside as my car had the mats and a CD disc from the radio go missing in transit!


----------

